# Fire stick etc



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bear with me as it's all Greek to me, I have access to someone elses Netflix account and have my own icon set up, I now have access to the same persons Amazon Prime account, but it's all watched via the Laptop or a 8" tablet which is less than ideal, I could drape a HDMI lead across the floor, but that's messy, but I understand (don't actually) I can use a stick via a HDMI slot on the TV.

Could someone with a clue advise me of the best way to do it, which gizmo, best price, links, etc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there one which can get BBC Iplayer, ITVOD etc too?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you talking about connecting your laptop to the TV Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I have a cable for that if need be.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

PM'd you Kev.


Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot Pete, is it a secret.?

My smart TV has never managed to connect to the net. Not sure it's any great benefit as we only get 6 mbps.
But there is an onscreen menu that says various online sites. It's got it's own dongle but nuffink.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No Ray, but just something I have to offer Kev that I don't want to post on open forum. 


Just making sure he doesn't miss it as the post had slipped down the forum a bit.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PM'd you back pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I got a firestick just after black Friday for £25.

As long as you have a decent speed WiFi you just plug it in to an hdmi port and it replaces all the useless smart TV built-in apps. You can get all the iPlayer 4od etc and Netflix and it comes with a remote and Alexa.

We have Amazon prime so can get free films but the other night couldn't find a single film we could be bothered to watch and there are so many on freeview at the moment!

Also have a Chromecast which works through the tablet

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully Pete has what I need, so I may be sorted now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The stick I got from Pete seems to be acting up, so I'm looking around again and came across this, and wondered if anyone had one or had opinions on it.

https://www.banggood.com/collection...lid=200772&sc_lid=115194371&sc_uid=1V9iWRIPXI

I've had nothing from this outfit, but they have a similar rep to Gearbest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What do you want one of those for Walt.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> What do you want one of those for Walt.??
> 
> Ray.


To do what it says on the tin Eric.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So you can shout at yer TV.? 

'Walt' Shelly Burman. You stick it in your mouth and set fire to it???

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not going there Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chicken...........

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bok Bok.

Any proper responses :roll:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Firestick comes with voice control plus you can stream movies using apps that sit on the firestick and not via a 3rd party media app such as Kodi.
There is a wealth of info out there on the web as how to do it including YouTube.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bok Bok. Any proper responses :roll:


Is that Bok Bok music or food Kev.?

Sorry my mistake earlier, I meant Bob Newhart on 'Walt'.





Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm more concerned about the speed of operation, I have Virgin which seems to get slower every day, Roku is also very slow, to the point where you are pressing buttons again, although fine once you get the programs running.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Banggood is who I got my Redmi 4x from Kev. No complaints about the service.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Service is okay Jean, it's how fast it actually does something once a button is pressed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got mine sent by fast post cos I was leaving pretty soon (mind you, I'd to pay VAT for the privilege)

I'll see if I can find how long it took.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ordered 22nd Aug, original planned delivery date 1st Sept tho DHL mucked this up a bit at this end.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, after some advice, and this is the closest thread I could find doing a search in the forum. We have just taken out the Amazon Prime free trial, and are trying to view downloaded films through our Avtex from the iPad. We have the lightning adapter which has a power supply, and a hdmi connection. The hdmi cable then connects to the TV. We can see the mirror image from the IPad, but cannot run the downloaded film once you press the play icon. Any help much appreciated👍

Cheers Richie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds similar to my experiences try to stream netflix to my TV, I can view the listing, but playing only gives me sound, no picture.

I have found a fix on Google but not tried it yet.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont think you can, the Ipad is a portable device and the Amazon app disables any ports so that you cant then watch it on a big screen only the mobile device.
I could be wrong but I couldnt do it when I tried on my Iphone, Ipad and Android tablet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can be done Pete

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/49


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

You could try looking at a chromecast. We use one in the mh and it’s quite nice. I had written a morr detailed post from the computer but for some reason it redirects me to subscriptions when i try to post. Mobile works fine tho. 

So have a look at that.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, sorry for the late reply folks. We purchased the relevant HDMI compatable lighting kit, but still it won’t play 😢 however your linky supplied says it can be done! Netflix looks possible but Amazon looks like a non starter....😢😢😢


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Once the free Amazon prime trial ends, we will go for Netflix. Thanks guys 👍


----------

